# M&M Rose 12" specs



## BigPapa99 (Apr 19, 2014)

Back in the 90's M&M was a pretty big name in CarFi. Some buddies and I swapped around some Godfather 8"s, 10"s and 12"s and built various enclosures for them. I finally got my hands on some of the Rose series 12" subs but could never find any specs. I'm wondering if anyone out there has any details on recommended enclosure volume, etc. 

Likewise, if anyone needs any info on the Godfather series, I can see what I have sitting around.

Many thanks.....


----------

